# Free Rickrolls.



## IndigoClaudia (Apr 1, 2020)

Who wants to get rickrolled?
Click here!

UPDATE: This is totally in the wrong thread isn't it? My bad.


----------



## LadyJirachu (Apr 2, 2020)

I love rick astley's meme, its so funny :)


----------

